# capped knees



## Santa_Claus (12 February 2011)

Friend's horse has developed a rather nice capped knee at mo. Well not humongous but easily visible. Been there since she bought him but has got noticeably larger this winter, not sure of cause (not a door banger) but suspect has knocked it again. No heat/tenderness etc and right on the front of the knee.

So far he seems unaffected and is in the process of coming back into work after his winter break with the aim of low level BE again this year. He has never been the tidiest infront but suspect it may leave him more 'dangly' which obviously called be a concern XC but won't know if his technique is effected by it until he is jumping again.

So has anyone here had a competition horse with a capped knee and any experiences on how it effected them? 

Also obviously any successful treatments? Can they be successfully drained?! I think it has been at current size for several weeks so thinking past the ice/heat treatment stage!? (i will of course advise her to speak to vet re best treatment but its nice to hear as many experiences as possible  )


----------



## TarrSteps (12 February 2011)

I'd probably want a bit more examination and an xray to see what's going on in there.  If it does noticeably affect his jumping I'd be even more interested to see if there's anything going on in there, on the idea that I can't manage what I don't know about.

If it's just cosmetic I'd be a bit leery of draining it purely for aesthetic reasons as any tapping is going to risk infection and and in a knee that's potentially career ending.  I've seen a few "big knees" that went down somewhat over time with no particular, although I'd also try icing and massage as it can't hurt and might help.


----------



## diggerbez (13 February 2011)

would definitely echo being very wary of getting it drained. my TB had a capped knee (which we think he got by getting cast) drained years ago. the draining itself wasn't a problem- but he had to wear a pressure bandage on it afterwards- i then went on holiday with strict instructions to YO to take the bandage off every day and check that the skin was ok under it. she didn't and the skin basically started to peel off- it was horrensous and took ages to heal (plus special cream and lots of visits to vet hospital) and now has left lots of scarring....


----------



## kirstyhen (13 February 2011)

Mally has a capped hock, so slightly different, but the vet recommended injecting steroids before draining it. Though they said unless I was bothered about it, or it caused her problems, just to leave it. 
I spoke to a showing friend who's horse has a capped hock and she said it came back after grainy and bandaging, but then disappeared after they put her on their joint supplement. She also said to use goose fat as apparently it's anti-inflammatory and someone else recommended olive oil, so at least if the capping doesn't go away, they'll roast nicely


----------



## diggerbez (13 February 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Mally has a capped hock, so slightly different, but the vet recommended injecting steroids before draining it. Though they said unless I was bothered about it, or it caused her problems, just to leave it. 
I spoke to a showing friend who's horse has a capped hock and she said it came back after grainy and bandaging, but then disappeared after they put her on their joint supplement. She also said to use goose fat as apparently it's anti-inflammatory and someone else recommended olive oil, so at least if the capping doesn't go away, they'll roast nicely 

Click to expand...

my friends horse has capped hocks and she put it on rubber matting and it stopped them getting any worse


----------



## kirstyhen (13 February 2011)

Hers is from a kick in the field, it's not got any worse since I've had her, despite her snapping her lead rein and falling on her arse and shes never been lame on it, so I'm not worried. I don't think it's hugely noticeable unless you look for it. 
I just make sure she has a deep bed with huge banks, which, as she's such a grotbag, she needs anyway! 
The vet reckoned given her mud fever and capped hock, her body probably wasnt very good a draining fluid... She had to be bad at something!


----------



## measles (13 February 2011)

Friend's mare had a capped knee from a 3yo and she is now rising 21yo and it has never done her any harm or caused any problems.


----------



## zoon (13 February 2011)

Mine has a massive capped knee; you can just see it in this pic - 







(don't worry, he had a massive pile of hay - that is just a bit I dropped!)

Came up randomly with no heat or lameness.  Was scanned straight away and there is no joint involvement.  Fluid sample was taken and it was clear fluid with no bacterial growth after culturing.  Was given some tensolvet to try (or similar) and it made no difference.  Given the option to drain as the sample taking seemed to have reduced its size somewhat and it hadn't increased again, but as he was sound decided to just start work again and see how it went.  18months later and he is still sound and in work (after the enforced snow breaks of this year and last!)  Doesn't affect him at all


----------



## Lisamd (13 February 2011)

Danny had capped hock and knees when I bought him as a five year old. I used to cold hose after work and vigorously rub in tendon cooling/tightening gel or after a ODE i would put ice tight on (leave unbandaged). This really bought them down and although it was picked up at his vetting it wasn't noticeable later in life. I owned him for 10 years and he never had a lame day and always jumped like this infront! He's now 17 and in a nice home hacking and schooling, and is still sound


----------



## Santa_Claus (13 February 2011)

thanks guys overall very positive then if generally left alone. i dont think draining would be considered unless it was effecting his movement due to possible complications as he is no show horse


----------



## opinionuk (10 June 2011)

Lisamd said:



			Danny had capped hock and knees when I bought him as a five year old. I used to cold hose after work and vigorously rub in tendon cooling/tightening gel or after a ODE i would put ice tight on (leave unbandaged). This really bought them down and although it was picked up at his vetting it wasn't noticeable later in life. I owned him for 10 years and he never had a lame day and always jumped like this infront! He's now 17 and in a nice home hacking and schooling, and is still sound 





Click to expand...

This has put my mind at rest as my 5 year old ISH who I bought to event has recently suffered with capped knee, the vet scanner it the other day and is having rest, bandage and shes on bute for the moment even though she is not in pain the vet said it will help to reduce the inflammation.

I had real concern that this injury may have occured as I am increasing the severity of work she is having and starting to introduce her to jumping, I was beginning to wonder if she wouldn't be able to cope with introduction to eventing.

Is there anything that can be done to prevent this from happening again?  somebody mentioned something called a dougnut?? never heard about this before.


----------



## siennamum (10 June 2011)

Big capped knee, never bothered him, evented Intermediate, jumped 1m25 tracks:


----------



## Luci07 (10 June 2011)

Bought mine with capped hocks. On the advice of this board I bought hock boots to help and also anti piles cream (somewhat embarrasing going into Boots for that!) and the combination has brought them right down. He was already on rubber matting with a good thick bed anyway.


----------

